# Buon Vino Bottle Filler



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 25, 2005)

I have my new Buon Vino Gravity Bottle Filler, I have a strong desire
to cut the hose and hook it to the spicot on the bottom of my bottling
bucket, is there any reason I can't do that?




*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## geocorn (Aug 25, 2005)

I haven't heard of anyone trying that approach. I would caution you that it will be hard to put back together should it not work.


----------



## masta (Aug 25, 2005)

Try using a spare piece of hose to see if it works instead of cutting the one that came with it. I would think it work work fine since the motive for the wine to the filler is still gravity.


----------



## Cove Cottage (Aug 25, 2005)

Masta ... I miss the Viking wench. mwm


----------



## masta (Aug 25, 2005)

It was time for a change.....she is tired from all that walking!


----------



## Hippie (Aug 25, 2005)

All you need on the bucket spigot is a hose and your normal bottling wand.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 25, 2005)

I found the hose end comes off real easy and you can pull the wire out so it's no problem. Thanks


----------



## Vaughn (Aug 26, 2005)

I used my Buon Vino Gravity Bottle Filler for the first time last night. It worked great! I bent the little wire in the hose to get it to sit on the bottom of my carboy just right (might have been easier to do this when the carboy was empty). 


HOWEVER, how do you clean the darn thing? I'm having trouble getting water to flow though it in either direction. Any hints or tips? I don't want to take the thing apart.


----------



## masta (Aug 26, 2005)

I remove the hose from the filler and flush the hose from that end. I flush the filler from the inlet where you removed the hose....also flush out the overflow tube.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 26, 2005)

I siphon clean water through it when I am finished. Do not clean with a sulfite solution as it will corrode the metal fittings.


----------



## Vaughn (Aug 26, 2005)

Does my One-Step cleaner contain sulfite?


----------



## geocorn (Aug 26, 2005)

No it does not. It is an oxygen based cleanser.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 31, 2005)

I clean it just like I fill the wine bottles except using water instead of wine. *Edited by: Jackie *


----------

